# Lost - outfitting/paper work in plastic bag at Union put in



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

pyranha outfitting/paper work

I was fine tuning the new boat and spaced the bag I left at the put in for the top hole. My waranty card and reciept are in there so I would love to have it back.

please call me!

thanks, Adrian 970-420-4468 in fort collins


----------

